# Anyone have a peacock?



## missllama (Mar 18, 2009)

does anyone on here keep or breed peacocks?
i have always thought they were gorgeous birds, i cant have them due to the lack of space but some day would love to!

what sort of needs do they have? what does breeding involve? and whats it like having them?

are they on permits here in aus?

would love to hear about them! there absolutely stunning birds


----------



## Ishah (Mar 18, 2009)

No, but I'd love to! Too bad we has dingoes here and it would have to be fully enclosed etc to keep them on our property etc etc... well it'd only *have* to be fully enclosed if you wanted to see them more than once the first day or two after you buy them :lol: Apart from that, I know not of how you would go about keeping/getting them, just that they're purdy  :lol:


----------



## missllama (Mar 18, 2009)

oh and if anyone does keep them, how much do they sell for around about? males and females?


----------



## missllama (Mar 18, 2009)

Ishah said:


> No, but I'd love to! Too bad we has dingoes here and it would have to be fully enclosed etc to keep them on our property etc etc... well it'd only *have* to be fully enclosed if you wanted to see them more than once the first day or two after you buy them :lol: Apart from that, I know not of how you would go about keeping/getting them, just that they're purdy  :lol:



yea wouldnt want a dingo getting a hold of one! i think there absolutely gorgeous and have always loved them just never known anyone to keep them so i thought i might ask!


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 18, 2009)

lama they arent that expensive ,but they crap everywhere and dont shut up ...a lady in town had a few ,thought it was a good idea as she had the space and loved the look of the birds ..untill the noise drove her nuts ...she ended up selling them ..


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've heard through a mate that there is a small population of peacocks out Kenthurst way that have escaped from a breeders backyard. Not sure how true it is as he is known to spin some rubbish :lol:

There is also a population out (Kurrajong?) way that is actually there is they are quickly making themselves hated by crapping everywhere and wrecking havoc on peoples guttering systems by resting on them and breaking them.

So in short they crap, make alot of noise and can break things if allowed to roam free in your backyard.


----------



## herptrader (Mar 18, 2009)

When I was a kid we often used to visit a relatives dairy farm out side of Horsham and they kept peacocks for years. These birds were free ranging around the farm buildings and would come to the farm house for their morning feed. We used to chase them around the hay stack where they would roost and nest. Definitely beautiful birds and with a distinctive and loud cry. I think my mother still has some of the tail feathers she kept as souvenirs.

This family died with no airs and the diary in Horsham has been closed for decades.


----------



## trippz (Mar 18, 2009)

*Peacocks*

hi i live in melbourne and there is a lady who has them around the corner. She sells them~ males $200 and females $100. They are very noisy especially in breeding season. Im getting a pair but im on a farm & dont have neighbours.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 18, 2009)

there used to be one in my back yard that was owned to the lady who sold the house to us he was there for lik,e 4 years than left but he was relly cool and relly big and they eat a lot


----------



## Maree (Mar 18, 2009)

Neighbour in suburbia keeps birds and came home with a peacock one day that he found.
He actually built a ginormous birdhouse for it in the poinciana tree in his front yard! Can you imagine the size of the birdhouse (which it never went into BTW)? Anyway the bloody thing wandered up and down the street, jumping on top of my lizard pens in the yard, crapping all over the place and basically annoyed the hell out of everyone. So I complain to the council and they come around. He says to them that its just a feral one and nothing to do with him, meantime above his head is this palace of a bird house, like a metre square with its pitched roof and all, in the tree. They say there is nothing they can do....Grrr. 

Things get much nastier in the spring when its starts screaming like a banshee during the night. Honest to God, you would have thought someone was getting murdered and it likes doing this on top of my carport right outside the bedroom window!!! I went down and told him, if I saw it again, it would be my new target with the bow and arrow or car or anything I could put my hands on and I would throw the dead body into his bloody birdhouse.
He found a new home somewhere for it that week.
Think twice if you have neighbours close and don't forget these bloody things will eat little lizards etc too.


----------



## scorps (Mar 18, 2009)

Maree said:


> Neighbour in suburbia keeps birds and came home with a peacock one day that he found.
> He actually built a ginormous birdhouse for it in the poinciana tree in his front yard! Can you imagine the size of the birdhouse (which it never went into BTW)? Anyway the bloody thing wandered up and down the street, jumping on top of my lizard pens in the yard, crapping all over the place and basically annoyed the hell out of everyone. So I complain to the council and they come around. He says to them that its just a feral one and nothing to do with him, meantime above his head is this palace of a bird house, like a metre square with its pitched roof and all, in the tree. They say there is nothing they can do....Grrr.
> 
> Things get much nastier in the spring when its starts screaming like a banshee during the night. Honest to God, you would have thought someone was getting murdered and it likes doing this on top of my carport right outside the bedroom window!!! I went down and told him, if I saw it again, it would be my new target with the bow and arrow or car or anything I could put my hands on and I would throw the dead body into his bloody birdhouse.
> ...




If its a feral non native bird take manners into your own hands, trap it and get rid of it.


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 18, 2009)

Our neighbours had one, very noisy, very early!!!


----------



## jessb (Mar 18, 2009)

There is a wild population in Avalon too. I agree with everyone else - despite their beauty, they are horribly noisy and messy.


----------



## Kyro (Mar 18, 2009)

Our neighbours keep a couple but I don't really hear them very often, we visited this farm named Oakdale I think & they had a couple of albino peacocks that were absolutely stunning, I will see if I can find the pics.


----------



## Colin (Mar 18, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> I've heard through a mate that there is a small population of peacocks out Kenthurst way that have escaped from a breeders backyard. Not sure how true it is as he is known to spin some rubbish :lol:



When I used to live up at Kenthurst there were peacocks that flew across the gully at certain times of the year.. we had one on our block for several days and they are pretty noisy. apparently there was someone on the northern side of the gully that kept a colony.. probably on cattai ridge road.

This was years ago and it wouldn't surprise me if there was a wild population existing around there these days. Where we lived was Hazeldean Place that is a dead end street that runs off Lawrence Rd off Porters Road. most of the places were 5 acre bush blocks that backed onto a reserve and gully that went down to Blue Gum Creek.


----------



## KatanaRamirez (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have a look around on this link you should be able to find all the info you need, the link is to a for sale section and they usually have someone selling peacocks or peahens on there.

http://www.australianpoultryforum.com/viewforum.php?f=10&sid=21b0e8b11fc698f136a3f0d5b71e22fb

This is the peafowl section

http://www.australianpoultryforum.com/viewforum.php?f=2


----------



## rash (Mar 18, 2009)

There is one that lives on our street (wild)on the sunny coast. has been there longer than we have, at least 8 years. they must do allright looking after themselves as there are plenty of dogs around. very tame, will eat out of your hand. Very pretty until he drops all his long feathers every year. Very noisy though i dont mind.


----------



## Lozza (Mar 18, 2009)

We had one dumped at our place a few years ago. They are terrible! Their craps are similar to a large dog's, except that dogs can't get on your roof. Seriously they crap absolutely everywhere and quite a lot :x noisy buggers too. Didn't take long for us to get rid of it.


----------



## Noongato (Mar 18, 2009)

Llama, the noise would drive you crazy!
And you cant keep them away as they fly quite well and tend to sit on your roof singing away and leaving a mountain of rock solid turd on the roof...
There is a guy here who has the albino ones, and last i asked he was hocking them off for $30-$40, and he says to lock them up good cos they seem to always escape and fly back to his house and he doesnt want them.


----------



## footsoulja (Mar 18, 2009)

i also have heard that there are some at kenthurst. my uncle lives at quakers hill and whenever i go over there you can hear a peacock somewhere, my uncle said it doesnt belong to anyone it just walks around the streets, apparently it came from kenthurst but thats a fair distance for a peacock to travel. alot of people want it gone because its so annoying.


----------



## Kirby (Mar 18, 2009)

they are horrible. 

-noisy (non stop.)
-they escape
-they fly
-they wild populate
-they are messy
-the neighbours will hate you
-i will hate you

they look cool. thats about it.


----------



## redcentrerodents (Mar 18, 2009)

*peacocks*

My friend has around 100 of them on a five acre rural allotment.

They breed every year and he feeds them to his BHP's and Scrubbies.

I actually got four from him around 3 months ago, raising them in quite a large outdoor aviary before i let them wonder on my five acre allotment aswell.

He tells me that that feed on all sorts of insects and i feed mine grower granules from the mill.

He reckons that they will eat nearly anything they can catch. 

They nest under grass clumps(buffle) and sit on their eggs, most of the clutches i've seen hatch out more than 50%, he has eggs everywhere at his place.

We use the poo in the compost to later put in the vegie patch.

They can be noisy, but you don't really have an issue on a decent size block, probably be a problem on a house block.

I reckon i could easily get some pretty cheap if you were keen, PM me.


----------



## missllama (Mar 18, 2009)

Kirby said:


> they are horrible.
> 
> -noisy (non stop.)
> -they escape
> ...




LMAO u crack me up kirby

I NEVER NEW THEY DID BIG POOS thats funny lol, i just thought they were these gorgeous shy birds that look pretty and stuff lol... clearly not i think if i still had a farm or something id get some tho i wouldnt get one living in the city no way, can they actually fly .... properly?


----------



## GlenClark (Mar 18, 2009)

I've always wondered what they would taste like? Chicken perhaps???


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 18, 2009)

There are wild feral peacocks and other pheasants on the Mornington Peninsula if you know where to look.
These ferals are not really invasive so im glad to let them be when i see them.
Some cattle ranchers shoot the pheasants for food and thats ok to.Saves them shooting native ducks i spose.
As a kid growing up i remember going to a family friends house in Doncaster.
They had a few acres and would grow pine on the land.
In the pine forest they kept white peacocks,i will never foget the images of these birds
with their huge white tails flying through this pine forest ..
Something about the white against the dark green of the pines


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 18, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> There are wild feral peacocks and other pheasants on the Mornington Peninsula if you know where to look.
> These ferals are not really invasive so im glad to let them be when i see them.
> Some cattle ranchers shoot the pheasants for food and thats ok to.Saves them shooting native ducks i spose.
> As a kid growing up i remember going to a family friends house in Doncaster.
> ...


ya know sssssssssnakeman your quite the romantic .....


----------



## Snowman (Mar 18, 2009)

I consider myself to be a bit of a peacock..


----------



## Colin (Mar 18, 2009)

Snowman said:


> I consider myself to be a bit of a peacock..



:lol: as long as you aren't a pheasant plucker


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2009)

I've wanted to get peafowl since I was a little kid. I think the first one I ever saw was when I was very young, it was an albino which for some reason was wandering down the street in suburban Melbourne. I didn't realise until I was buying my second snake enclosure as a young teenager that you could peafowl in the suburbs. The guy selling the enclosure had them in his small suburban back yard, the first I knew of it was when one swooped over me in the dark as I walked up the drive way, puzzling the heck out of me! I had no idea what massive bird could possibly be around in that area! I think I was equally surprised that they only cost $20-$50.

Although it's possible, it's not really a good idea in the suburbs. I would love to get some now, we have more than enough land, but unfortunately the garden is apparently a higher priority, and unlike chickens and the domestic ducks, peafowl aren't easy to contain, and apparently the gardens are more important. Oh well, I lose this round!


----------



## imalizard (Mar 18, 2009)

Would 108 acres be enough to keep one?


----------



## Scragly (Mar 18, 2009)

Jessb I live in Avalon and have never seen one. I would love to see one though I have only ever seen captive peacocks


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 18, 2009)

imalizard said:


> Would 108 acres be enough to keep one?



While it was a baby.


----------



## mckellar007 (Mar 18, 2009)

i was talking to a friend just the other day and she said she had onea year or so ago, but it ran away from home, and since she backs onto a woodlands thing, it was pretty much long gone. herd a couple of noises the first night or so then didnt hear from it again, think a fox got it.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Mar 18, 2009)

Scragly said:


> Jessb I live in Avalon and have never seen one. I would love to see one though I have only ever seen captive peacocks


 I believe the wild variety look pretty damn similar!!


----------



## Scragly (Mar 18, 2009)

I would just like to see one in the wild I thought it would be unusual to see one round here.



jessb said:


> There is a wild population in Avalon too. I agree with everyone else - despite their beauty, they are horribly noisy and messy.





888lowndes888 said:


> I believe the wild variety look pretty damn similar!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 18, 2009)

we got a wild population wandering around near parklake estate :shocked: we also got yellowtail black cockatoos 

it surprised me when i drove through the new estate and saw them.. theres 2 or 3 males, and like 8 females lol.... very odd.

they are noisy but they are cool, i would keep them if i had the space 

Nat  x


----------



## ally_pup (Mar 18, 2009)

They are everywhere here esp down near a few beaches


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2009)

peacocks or brush turkeys ally?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 19, 2009)

they eat them in india


----------



## Tsubakai (Mar 19, 2009)

Go to Nepal or India to see them truly in the wild. They can fly amazingly well for such a large bird but, given the size of their natural feline predators, if they couldn't fly they'd make a decent snack.


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't *believe *no one has mentioned the agression!! They can be really nasty things!! I have seen them peck and claw chickens and geese to death, and chase around small children too lol!

They are spectacular, especialy the Albinos IMO, but I would only have them if I had a LOT of room on a property!


----------

